# GAME THREAD: Warriors at BULLS



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

We have a game tonight.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

This game has a chance of being a real good one. 

The Warriors are on a damn roll. Match-up I'm looking forward to?

Murphy vs Chandler


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

We get steamrolled by 15.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I think this is a big game for the bulls. This will tell us how much the team has come together since words were exchanged. GS is on a roll. They are a young, athletic team.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*to me this game is about rebounding*

if the bulls can hold their own on the boards they win , they dont and they lose 

i want to see bags get some time in this ...meaningful minutes not garbage time and see what he can do against a big,pyhsical good front line that isn't chalked full of scorers (sans jamison)


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*bulls lose by 8 - 12*

Arenas vs Jay - ADv arenas :yes: 
richardson vs hassel - adv richardson :grinning: 
rose vs jamison - even
chandler vs murphy - adv murphy (tyson is gettin better but his #s arent close to troys)  
foyle vs curry - even
coaching - adv g.s.
jamal vs boykins - adv jamal 
dunleavy sura dampier vs hoiberg and what other 2 srubs the bulls have adv warriors

the bulls will lose this game means more to GS
:wave: Everyone wave to Jerry as he heads back to watch yet another exciting lottery


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Grizzo,

After reading that, I bet you were in Jim Harrick, Jrs "Coaching Principles and Strategies of Basketball.''

Did you get an A, too?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*haha*

Nope but i got to use his credit card..
I forgot donyell marshall hes good i have always liked his game
do u not agree with any of my picks though??


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*by the way*

how excited will you be when your hoosiers are hosting the first round of the NIT?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Grizzo - didn't you say you were going to quit doing this **** after the Bulls beat Toronto? I guess you're not a man of your word.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i didnt say yall sucked*

or that it would be 2006 before the playoffs..
I just was breakin down the matchups for tonights game..


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: bulls lose by 8 - 12*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Arenas vs Jay - ADv arenas :yes:
> richardson vs hassel - adv richardson :grinning:
> rose vs jamison - even
> ...


Sorry but thats 


Arenas vs Crawford adv: even 
richardson vs rose adv: rose 
Chandler vs jamison adv: chandler
Marshall vs Murphy adv: marshall
Curry vs Foyle : adv: even 

Jay,hassell,baxter,Blount vs Mike D,Sura,Dampier,boykins adv: bulls


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Warriors are fighting for a (gasp) playoff spot. They've won their last 6. For the year, they're 16-6 vs. the eastern conference (4-4 on the road). They've been saying they'd be in the playoffs if they were in the east. It's definitely a winnable game, but I never get my hopes up anymore. Depends what means more--clawing into the eight seed or stopping our losing streak when we have the chance. The Bulls will have to show some pride, especially against this group. Do they care anymore?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: bulls lose by 8 - 12*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> jamal vs boykins - adv jamal


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Grizzo - didn't you say you were going to quit doing this **** after the Bulls beat Toronto? I guess you're not a man of your word.


Once a troll, always a troll.

You know?


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

I'm sorry... but I have to give golden State the nod for this one.

They are playing great ball right now, not to mention their games against us. They seem to have our number.

Arenas killed Jay when they last played us, and they always outrebound us. 

ONLY If Curry and Chandler step up can we win this.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

7th straight W tonite for the Warriors. Ugh

I'll still try to watch. Williams/Arenas and Chandler/Murphy should be fun. Not to mention a cameo by Dolemite Bagaric. And Eddie gets to wear those crazy sweaters again! Yay.






VD


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

Hopefully Bags was activated to do a little lights out on Arenas' punk [Edited -- TB#1].


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

wtf crawford is even to arenas lmao. it'll be close for the first half and than warriors win.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> I'm sorry... but I have to give golden State the nod for this one.


Hope I'm wrong....

:yes:


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

bulls in a close one.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*max*

their not playing the huntsville flight..
what makes you think after the last 2 games the bulls have played that theyll even be with in 10 in the 4th??


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

My guess is that the Warriors frontline will put a hurting on the young Bulls frontline. Murphy is an excellent rebounder, and spreads the floor with his shootin.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Game Preview

I'll be watching the Bagaric-Boykins matchup.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> My guess is that the Warriors frontline will put a hurting on the young Bulls frontline. Murphy is an excellent rebounder, and spreads the floor with his shootin.


*BINGO!*

The Warriors lead the league in rebounding and they're third in blocked shots. Tyson may survive the night against Murphy, but Curry's going to get his teeth rattled by Dampier and Foyle. Next to Shaq and the Lakers, this is the toughest team for Curry to compete against because he has no physical edge and they've got an experience advantage over him right now. Looks like another night of small ball for the Bulls again.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Warriors are 30-30. 11-18 on the road. 7-3 last ten games. Have won 6 in a row. 

Bulls. 21-41. 18-11 at home. 4-6 last ten games. Lost three in a row. 

Golden state has won 6 in a row. But 4 of those wins were at home.[/b] Two wins were @ Denver and @ LAC! [/b]

GS .435% fgpct. Gives up, .445% .343% in threes. Give up .374%. *They out rebound their opp. by 4 a game. * They average almost 2 more t/o a game than they give up. Average 101 a game and give up 101.1

Nov 20 @ GS, 100-94 GS. GS out rebounded us 51-37. Bulls were 23-37 in FTs!! So if we had hit our fts, this was one of those winable games that we lost. Arenas was looking at this game as a win and he performed that way. 16pts 11 assists two steals. Murphy, 17 pts 13 reb. jamison 25 pts 8 reb. Bulls: Williams 41 minutes 11 pts 5 rebounds 4 assists. Rose 34 pts. No rebounds. Chandler 18 minutes 8 pts 3 rebounds (2-6 in fts)Curry 15 minutes 11 pts(4-5) 1 rebound. (3-6 fts) Fizer DNP. Marshall 7 pts 15 rebounds. E-rog 11 points 6 boards and crawford, 7 minutes, 4 pts no assists. 

Game note:



SERIES NOTES
After not meeting during the 1998-99 season, the Bulls dropped five-straight to the Warriors until last season's 105-91 victory in Chicago. ... Chicago leads the all-time series 69-55, including a 34-26 mark in Chicago. ... A Bulls win would be the first back-to-back win for Chicago since winning the only home meeting in the 1996-97 and 1997-98 seasons.


My prediction: Bulls win. Bulls come together. GS doesn't play defense. They give up almost 4 pts more a game than we do. We are a better team at home. GS takes us too lightly.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

This game goes by who wants it more. Jay wants this to be his game. Jalen wants to show its his team. Jay also was stung by Arenas last time.

Golden State's competing for a playoff spot and is right now the most exciting team in the league, at least to me. Going for a game over .500, a huge step for their franchise. 

Jay plays well, we win. OR if Jamal has his career game (complete with either five 3's or 10 assists) we win. Otherwise, it should at least be exciting. I kinda doubt GS's ability to keep what they have right now or for it to improve to championship status, but this could be a 2005-2006 championship preview. Who knows!


----------



## PrimeTime (Jan 11, 2003)

Tonight, given the match-ups of both teams:

**Eddy Curry will have a MONSTER game
**Tyson Chandler will kill the boards
**Jamal Crawford will show you why he's better than Jay Will
**Rose will get his 20 pts & 5+ asst...unreasonably

Bulls WIN this!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i love it*

that yall can predict the bulls to win
when they really dont have an adv at any of the positions
plus their record blows and they are in the east
just imagine what gs's record would be if they were in the least??

well i love yalls optimistic views but yall are in for a harsh sense of reality
by the way
the warriors in their winning streak have beaten the 2 best teams in yalls conf. im not too sure how many times the bulls have done that

by the way gilbert averages 18 a game jay 9
plus more assits and rebounds
more steals more blocks
shoots better from the line the field and from three
but thats ok.. yall would rather have jay..


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls win: 105-92


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I'd rather have Arenas than Jay or Jamal. But we don't so what's the point of talking about it.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

After the lakers win last night good old Jack Haley was talking about the upcoming lakers schedule, and when noticing the Bulls he said "then Chicago, cmon Chicago - theres a W" The way he said it made it ten times worse. 

I hate Jack Haley, but I hope to God that after the Warriors win , you guys whoop the lakers.

You optimistic Bulls fans help keep me as a clips fan, in somewhat of a good mood.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: i love it*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> that yall can predict the bulls to win
> when they really dont have an adv at any of the positions
> plus their record blows and they are in the east
> ...


We beat Indiana (split) And detroit has our number. GS beat both of those teams at home. Wait until they play them @ Indy and @ Detroit.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: i love it*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> yall would rather have jay..


He'll just have to do in the absence of a _real player_ like "grizzard". 

Or to put it more succinctly so you can understand my point -



> yall can predict grizzard don't blow
> when he really don't have no skill at all
> plus he even blows in the weanie league
> just imagine what grizzard's numbers would look like if he weren't in the not ready for primetime league
> ...


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*haha pretty good man*

But jay will isnt coming off an injury like grizzard is..
grizzard wasnt drafted as the second pick in the draft..
i honestly think if rod got more minutes hed put up 15 or 16 a game.. 
wait til next year when hes healthy then hell be in the league
i never predicted hed be an all star or anything like that
so take your misery out on someone else..
plus just cuz i liked his game in college doesnt mean i think hes gonna be some kind of savior like jwill (who will take yall to the title)


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

*Re: haha pretty good man*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> But jay will isnt coming off an injury like grizzard is..
> grizzard wasnt drafted as the second pick in the draft..
> i honestly think if rod got more minutes hed put up 15 or 16 a game..
> ...


I wanted to trade the #2 pick for Odom and the number 8 pick.

I see no savior in Jay. I wish I did.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Who knows... since Jay Will is coming off the bench, maybe he won't be playing with Jalen Rose... then maybe there will be a good game from him? 

Doubtful, Rose plays all game  , and Jay Will can't shoot

Bulls lose


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*jay will was a great shooter in college*

what happened??


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: haha pretty good man*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> But jay will isnt coming off an injury like grizzard is..
> grizzard wasnt drafted as the second pick in the draft..
> i honestly think if rod got more minutes hed put up 15 or 16 a game..
> ...


Sorry my man, but I'm not much of a Duke fan, I don't think JWill's the savior and I don't think he'll lead us to the title. You've got to quit talking smack like this board has only one opinion.

As for Rod the bod, let me get this straight. You're contention is that he's a nobody because of injury, despite the fact he's played in all but one game this year (and only being good enough to start in two)? He barely averages 5ppg on 40/28% shooting. My man, competition down there blows. How is your fantasy that this guy could average 15 or 16 any different than a Bulls fans fantasy that JWill will "lead them to the title" as you say? Unless of course we're only commenting on how bod may score 15 or 16 in the weanie league if he had more minutes. I just assumed you were aiming a little higher since nobody really gives two hoots about the weanie league.

Here are some of my favs on your boy grizzard -



> A source close to Grizzard said it was not the fracture that caused Grizzard's physical shortcomings but a weakened group of muscles in a different part of his leg that hampered him.
> 
> The Atlanta Hawks picked up Grizzard, who played collegiately at Alabama, after Washington cut him, but released him after he failed to show much because of his physical shortcomings.


My man, the guy is weak. Practically a self-admission. If this guys gonna be your idol, you gotta cut the JWill admirers some heavy slack. At least their guy is in the NBA.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Who knows... since Jay Will is coming off the bench, maybe he won't be playing with Jalen Rose... then maybe there will be a good game from him?
> 
> Doubtful, Rose plays all game  , and Jay Will can't shoot
> ...


Except with Rose playing 40+ minutes, theres no avoiding him.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: jay will was a great shooter in college*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> what happened??


Top Ten reasons JWill can't shoot

1) Left college
2) Tears in his eyes blurring hoop
3) Too busy with media damage control to practice shot
4) Can't see over defenders - any defenders
5) Bruised pinky in hot tub
6) Can't find "Field Goal Shooting Doctor"
7) Not sure if left or right handed anymore
8) Afraid Jalen will take his ball away
9) The curse of Duke
10) Guarded by guys not named Rod Grizzard


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*ok*

the reason he didnt make the wizards squad was becuz 
they have jordan stackhouse russel jefferies and simmons
there was no room..
im pretty sure rod is about the equivalent of erob ( which is a good comparison)
he blew out part of his knee in tryouts so he couldnt work out for any team.. 
he was a projected first round pick until the injury
the reason he only averages 5 points a game is becuz he only plays 12 minutes.. give him time..


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*..*

NBA Comparison: Jalen Rose

Strengths: Top notch athlete with imaginative offensive game.... Very prolific scorer with the ability to handle the ball and passes well.... Can run the point in spot duty.... Shoots the ball well from behind the arc... 7-foot wing span. 

Weaknesses: Needs to get much stronger. Doesn't have the strength to play in the NBA yet... Defensively can be overpowered, needs to develop on the defensive end. Shot selection and decision making must improve.

A wizard with the basketball. Handles the ball with more confidence than many point guards. Very polished offensive skills. Scouts are drooling over this guy. Needs to improve his shooting percentage. Has a very good outside stroke. Very adept at taking defenders off the dribble. Without the benefit of a good floor leader, often has to create shots when they're not there. Upside potential is enormous.


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: haha pretty good man*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> I wanted to trade the #2 pick for Odom and the number 8 pick.
> ...


You weren't the only one.

You aren't the only one.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i thought this was an intresting article*

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/nba/02draft/grizzard.htm
WHAT THEY’RE SAYING: He got injured during the worst possible
time because he can’t work out, so a lot of the coaches won’t
get to see him, and that’s not going to help him. But he has a
very, very impressive career to hang his hat on. He’s talented,
and that’s what the NBA is all about. - Denver Nuggets
assistant general manager Jeff Weltman


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

For peopel watching satellite, since this game isn't on the NBA channels becuase of Thursday night TNT games, is it on FOX Sports channel instead?


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Bulls being aggressive, Crawford pushing the ball, our Bigs coming out strong...I'm liking it so far.


----------



## BullDurf (Feb 11, 2003)

It shows up on ch 654 but is blacked out. I dont think it is going to be on anywhere(directv)


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: i thought this was an intresting article*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/nba/02draft/grizzard.htm
> WHAT THEY’RE SAYING: He got injured during the worst possible
> time because he can’t work out, so a lot of the coaches won’t
> ...


if he's so talented why isn't he a nugget as that was the nuggets assistant gen. manager speaking so highly of him 

my theory is that its another case of a team brass member not saying anything negative because it would make him look bad but if grizzard were so great he would be worth at least a 2 year deal so he could rehab his leg .....but that didn't happen 

imo grizzo aint so tight


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

bulls.com says it's on WGN, but there's something else instead. Fox sports has womens basketball. This sucks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

13-9 Bulls. 

GS 9 Curry 7!


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

This game DEPENDS on our bigs tonight....

and they are bringing it to GS!!




:yes: :yes:


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Whoooooooh!!!!

Back to back jams by TC and EC!!!


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

This really sucks that I can't see this game on DirectTV.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

This is the lineup (except) crawford, that I wanted at the beginning of the year.

This is our BEST lineup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Who said Curry was going to get chewed up by Foyal and Dampier? Curry 13 AND Chandler 10. First quarter not even over yet


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

can't say I was expecting a first quarter that good...

Curry and Chandler DOMINATING early!! let's see if Cartwright will even give them the chance to do it all game!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*LOL*

Marshall: 0-6 FG, 0-2 FT


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Baby Bulls look awesome.

Marshall at the 3 with C&C is really causing havoc.

GSW announcers are amazed at the young bigs.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

danget, why did curry have to get his 2nd foul with just 4 seconds left in the 1st quarter. Well at the end of 1 its 29- 20 bulls lead. This is amazing. rose with just 1 shot attempt and 4 assists. Curry has 13 points and 4 rebounds and Chandler has 10 and 8 after 1 quarter and Jamal looks like hes doing his thing. Lets just hope Curry can play his minutes, 2 fouls doesnt look encouraging.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> This really sucks that I can't see this game on DirectTV


That sucks.

I don't mean to rub it in, but this is by far the BEST start I have seen the Twin Towers play. They are totally dominating GS. TC and EC look great.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Curry playing huge! My prediction---------------- Curry gets 51! Bulls win! (I'm dreaming  )


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

not able to watch the game, but have to ask whether just the threat of of both JC and JR's outside shooting is opening up the paint for TC & EC?

9 Assists in the first Q is pretty dran good.

Moreover bulls up by 9 with JR having zero, who would have thunk that?


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

uh oh, i just noticed that Hugh Hollins is reffing so this is a guaranteed loss. Isnt he the reason why we were eliminated in 1994 and it seems we lost another game a couple years later because of a horrendous call. uh oh. we are in trouble. Im just joking, i doubt hell be a factor


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler needs 1 reb to reach a double double already.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Is Boykins posting up Jay yet?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> Is Boykins posting up Jay yet?


Haha, they better double him in the post. With Jay's "short stubby arms" he'll never be able to guard Boykins!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Chandler needs 1 reb to reach a double double already.


he just got it


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Jalen Rose can make or break this this team. When he gets the bigs involved we win. when he's selfish, well you know.

Also, maybe GS is concerned about JC's shooting...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> not able to watch the game, but have to ask whether just the threat of of both JC and JR's outside shooting is opening up the paint for TC & EC?
> 
> 9 Assists in the first Q is pretty dran good.
> ...


Rose AND Marshall. Rose 0-1 But has 4 assists. Would have more if chandler hadn't bobbled some early on. Marshall is having a bad game so far.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> Marshall is having a bad game so far.


He's causing matchup problems, and playing good defense though.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Dunleavy would be a perfect fit for us.

:grinning: :yes:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Here's a little trivia: Earl Boykins can bench 300 pounds.

FACT.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> Dunleavy would be a perfect fit for us.
> 
> :grinning: :yes:


Yep, then the Bulls would have two underachieving 
whiners pining about the good ole days in Durham


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

holy sh** Jay just made 2 of 2 free throws


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> Yep, then the Bulls would have two underachieving


Those are just growing pains...

He's got skills though.

:yes: :grinning:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

d'oh... looks like the lead will be gone by half-time... 

and the scheduled 3rd quarter collapse will put this game out of reach...


c'mon Big Bill!! make the adjustments!!!


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Those are just growing pains...
> ...



Growing pains or teething pains?

:laugh:


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

How did the lead slip away?


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> uh oh, i just noticed that Hugh Hollins is reffing so this is a guaranteed loss.


Two weak bullcrap fouls on Chandler....


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Curb-DOG is owning the Warriors frontcourt. I love it!


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> Growing pains or teething pains?



Both.


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

I just posted my 200th post...

Am i a vet now?


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hps</b>!
> How did the lead slip away?


ive been updating the game updates every 30 seconds or so on yahoo and during the warriors run the bulls werent giving there bigs as many touches as they were when they pulled out in front early. 

eddy curry with 19 and 7 at halftime, chandler with 12 and 12 but didnt do much in the second quarter. Rose 0 points on 0 of 2 shooting. I hope he doesnt notice this and start jacking up shots. if he can catch fire i have no problem with him shooting em but right now I think the ball should go inside on every play.

If curry ever can develop the low post passing like Shaq this will open up alot of scoring chances for chandler and other teammates. Curry gets doubled in the post with the other teams PF defending and he just hooks it around to Chandler for the dunk. These 2 are gonna be awesome.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> I just posted my 200th post...
> 
> Am i a vet now?


this is kinda ironic. the next post after you said that was also my 200th. I havent been posting that much recently but I read the boards just about every day.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> this is kinda ironic. the next post after you said that was also my 200th. I havent been posting that much recently but I read the boards just about every day.


Congrats to you....

I read the posts everyday too, and I usually post about 5 or 6 times a day.

Also, it's funny that Johnny Red Kerr is back tonight, and we have a new lineup too.

Wouldn't it be cool if the bulls won tonight too?

Or is that asking too much... 

:yes: :grinning:


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

ScottVdubb - Thanks for the update.

What update is on yahoo?


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamal- 14 minutes, Bulls +12
Jay- 12 minutes, Bulls -7

Am I the only one who's noticed that no matter who starts and who comes off the bench, the +/- remains about the same?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullsNews</b>!
> Jamal- 14 minutes, Bulls +12
> Jay- 12 minutes, Bulls -7
> 
> Am I the only one who's noticed that no matter who starts and who comes off the bench, the +/- remains about the same?



It's probably because it doesn't really matter. I think all that proves is that the second team is worse, whether they're playing with Jay or Jamal. Despite that number, both are playing well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow. Back and forth. Back and forth. We need a few stops.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Chandler with 3 fouls...


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullsNews</b>!
> Jamal- 14 minutes, Bulls +12
> Jay- 12 minutes, Bulls -7
> 
> Am I the only one who's noticed that no matter who starts and who comes off the bench, the +/- remains about the same?


Jamal has shown to be a better defender then Jay, and seems to be less turnover prone. Plus, for whatever reason, Rose seems to be more effective with JC in there.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hps</b>!
> ScottVdubb - Thanks for the update.
> 
> What update is on yahoo?


i just got on yahoo.com and click on sports and keep updating my browser on the live box score and it shows the last 10 or so plays and i try to gather what has been happening and during that stretch when the warriors came back it said nothing about any shot attempts for curry and chandler.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4 threes so far this quarter.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hps</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamal has shown to be a better defender then Jay, and seems to be less turnover prone. Plus, for whatever reason, Rose seems to be more effective with JC in there.


Um.....Jalen scored 0 points in the first half. He may play better with Jamal typically, but you can't use that argument tonight. Also, their assist to turnover ratios are very close. Like I said before, I think it has more to do with who they are playing with. Is it a big surprise that the first team plays better than the second team?


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Bull up by 15...


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*um*

the bulls are shooting over 50% this cant last all game


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Crawford - 9 points, 6 assists, 2 rebounds

Very solid all the way around. A great game so far for our young guys.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Rose,Crawford and Marshall with 6 assists!!!!

Now that's what a call TEAM GAME!!!!!


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

I assume JC is leading the 3rd quarter resurgence?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: um*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> the bulls are shooting over 50% this cant last all game


It's lasted to the 5 minute mark of the 3rd quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

With Marshall at the SF, this is the line up i thought we would have all year long. Curry at center, Marshall at forward and Chandler at pf. All three have, 47 pts, 28 rebounds and five blocks.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Let's see if..*

Curry will reach the 30 point mark until the end of the game...
He's got 21 points and 8 rebounds so far..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: um*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> the bulls are shooting over 50% this cant last all game


They can when most of our scoring is points in the paint.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Rose,Crawford and Marshall with 6 assists!!!!
> 
> Now that's what a call TEAM GAME!!!!!


It's amazing how quickly the assists add up when players are hitting shots!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> It's amazing how quickly the assists add up when players are hitting shots!


Yeah, I guess that means Jay can't be in the game. He never hits his shots. 2-4 tonight though.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

THe dunk&the foul on CURRY!!!!!
24 points for the 'MAN"


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hps</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamal has shown to be a better defender then Jay, and seems to be less turnover prone. Plus, for whatever reason, Rose seems to be more effective with JC in there.


Thanks, I'm obviously not the only one who's noticed that as well.

And to some other post... yeah, Jalen had 0 pts in the first half. He only took 2 shots. But he had 4 assists (and 6 last I looked). And we're winning.

Sounds good to me...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry 24 points 9 rebounds and 3 blks in 28 minutes.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

well i would now like to apologize for insinuating the Bulls didn't have the guts to play up to their potential during the 3rd quarter of games.


looks like their play has been nothing short of spectacular, specially the two kiddies 


i'm almost tempted to say they are running away with this one... but i'll keep myself in check and just say, way to go BULLS!


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: um*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> the bulls are shooting over 50% this cant last all game


2 7ft Centers with skills. They are here. Get used to it.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess that means Jay can't be in the game. He never hits his shots. 2-4 tonight though.



I never said Jay was shooting well this year, but Jamal isn't shooting any better from the field for the season.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

curry just hit double double status!!! Both our Baby Big Bulls got double doubles tonight. hopefully pretty soon this will be a regularity. oh yeah, and Barkley just said Bull Sh** on live tv. This is a great night.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Jay was shooting well this year, but Jamal isn't shooting any better from the field for the season.


I didn't say you were saying that. Who's making assumptions now?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Tyson Chandler 17 points 14 rebounds 3 assists
Eddy Curry 24 points 10 rebounds 

Double -doubles for the youngsters!!!

Jamal Crawford 12 points 2 rebounds 7 assists


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> curry just hit double double status!!! Both our Baby Big Bulls got double doubles tonight. hopefully pretty soon this will be a regularity. oh yeah, and Barkley just said Bull Sh** on live tv. This is a great night.



Yeah, too bad they are going to ruin a good tv night on TNT by showing the 76ers and Blazers.

They show these teams all the time, and I HATE watching both teams.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Would be pretty kool for four or five Bulls to get double doubles

2 out of 5 so far...

EC 24/20
TC 17/14
JR 7/7 - need 3 points, 3 assists
JC 12/7- need 3 more assists
DM 10/7- need 3 more boards


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't say you were saying that. Who's making assumptions now?



Well, I guess I find something wrong when someone named "Kid Crawford" is ripping Jay for not being able to make shots. 

You also said that "Jay must not be in the game." Well, if Jay isn't in the game, Jamal is. But Jamal isn't shooting any better from the field, so what you said makes no sense.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Rose is starting to shoot more... 

Stick with the stategy, Rose.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, he is a better shooter. Calm down though, you always get mad over nothing.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually since the trade deadline passed JC is shooting pretty well....

5 out 7 tonight so far ain't shabby


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Ah ...Rose wants to reach 10 points and then he'll stop...


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got nothing against blazer games being played since Im from portland and they are my second favorite team, a distant second. and tonight they are wearing their 1977 jerseys from when they won their only title. But I agree we need more bulls games on tv, which will happen once our record can prove that we are worthy to be on tv. You cant really blame em for not playing this game considering both teams arent in the top 8 of their conference. golden state is close though but they would only play a warriors game if it was against an elite western conference team.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually since the trade deadline passed JC is shooting pretty well....
> ...


Shabby????

He's great!!!!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, he is a better shooter. Calm down though, you always get mad over nothing.



Did you change your name? I don't remember talking much to you. You said "who's making assumptions now" and now that I always get mad over nothing, but I don't really ever remember talking to you.

I guess I just don't like it when the Bulls are playing well, and Jay is playing well in his limited time, but people on here still feel the need to take jabs at him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

88-72 Bulls. I hope Curry and Chandler do not run out of gas. Both have double doubles going into the 4th. GS should make a run.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

man this is a great game... I'm rooting on eddy to get 30 pts!


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Can we kill the Jay/Jamal debate for tonight.

Both are playing well (and shooting well) and we should be happy about that. We are winning and we should be happy about that. And Curry and Chandler are tearing it up, and we should be ecstatic about that. Let's keep things positive.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

the truth....Thats KC.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> the truth....Thats KC.



I should have known. 


And he tells me I get mad about everything!

:laugh:


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Chandler with 4 fouls


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I think Chandler is tired.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Take a look at Dunleavy. He would look great in a Bulls Uni.

He's gonna be good.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Get Jamal and Eddy back in the game, please.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 88-72 Bulls. I hope Curry and Chandler do not run out of gas. Both have double doubles going into the 4th. GS should make a run.


couldnt' have been more right about the run...

still need to play D in the 4th quarter!:upset:


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

> Take a look at Dunleavy. He would look great in a Bulls Uni.
> 
> He's gonna be good.


Agreed. He doesn't get the minutes right now (and understandably -- he's playing on a deep team) but when he plays he does a bunch of little things on the court. I've seen some nice passes, some boards, he took a charge. What I like most is how he moves without the ball. Watch him closely -- he's very good at finding the creases and he's constantly moving. I love guys who do the littel things.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Man I hope we don't have a 4th quarter collapse...The kids should take a 5 minute rest...some Gatorade...by the 7 minute mark..they should be in!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Watch out, Jay is hitting some shots!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> Watch out, Jay is hitting some shots!


Then turns it over. :|


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

Well, thru the 3rd, we were up to +23 with Jamal on the floor. 

Did Jay start the 4th? If so, we're down to -14 with him on the floor.


And BTW, when Jay was starting, the +/- for he and Jamal were not far off from where they are tonight... so it seems as if both the bench and the starters play better with JC on the floor.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> Man I hope we don't have a 4th quarter collapse...The kids should take a 5 minute rest...some Gatorade...by the 7 minute mark..they should be in!!!


It all comes down to Cartwright.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullsNews</b>!
> Well, thru the 3rd, we were up to +23 with Jamal on the floor.
> 
> Did Jay start the 4th? If so, we're down to -14 with him on the floor.
> ...


Yeah, it seems the offense flows better with Jamal.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

our steady, reliable veterans rose and marshall have combined for 8-26 shooting so far tonight. Ugh.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Let's see if Jay can hold arenas....


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullsNews</b>!
> Well, thru the 3rd, we were up to +23 with Jamal on the floor.
> 
> Did Jay start the 4th? If so, we're down to -14 with him on the floor.
> ...




I'll believe that when I see the official statistic. It sounds to me like you are speculating.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

6 points in the 4th

We got 36 in the 3rd.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jay loses it again, layup for Sura. 4 turnovers to 3 assists.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

5 TO's in the 4th...


Wow.

If we blow this one....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Time for Crawford to come in Bill...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> 5 TO's in the 4th...
> 
> 
> ...


Three of the five are by Jay.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Crawford back in...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Crawford back in. Jay to the bench.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Guys, seriously, the Jay hating has got to stop. He's playing well tonight on the whole. As is Crawford. They both deserve credit. 

Play up this whole +/- deal, but it doesn't tell the whole story. Jay is playing with the second unit and ours has been outplayed by GS tonight. Crawford has been playing with the first unit who have all been playing well. I don't think there is a strong cause and effect relationship with the PGs tonight -- it seems more coincidental than anything.

Bottom line Jay and Jamal have both played well, shot well, passed well and generally made their teammates look better. Shouldn't we sit back and be happy and lay off the criticism and politicizing for just one night?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Crawford immediately to Rose. 8 assists, 1 turnover.


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

Well, thru the 3rd, we were up to +23 with Jamal on the floor. 

Did Jay start the 4th? If so, we're down to -14 with him on the floor.



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> I'll believe that when I see the official statistic. It sounds to me like you are speculating.


Uh, no, you can go to ESPN.com's play-by-play, it's real easy to figure out.

Of course, they give you what happens on each possesion, so when you get to the 4th quarter, get ready to read "Jay Williams loses ball" over and over and over and...


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> Crawford immediately to Rose. 8 assists, 1 turnover.



Thanks for the play by play...

A moderator on this site would _never_ participate in baiting, now would they?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullsNews</b>!
> Well, thru the 3rd, we were up to +23 with Jamal on the floor.
> 
> Did Jay start the 4th? If so, we're down to -14 with him on the floor.
> ...



I meant for the whole season. You said it was the same for the whole season. I said that it sounds like speculation.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jamal gets to 10 assists!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey Arenas is a good player right...much better than Jay. He also has 4 turnovers. Just thought I'd mention that...plus Jay isn't playing with the best players. Eh I don't know who i'd keep right now.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*ill tell u why your baby bulls are soft*

yea they both are scoring well tonight 
but um they have zero foul shots!!!! zero!!!


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Jay has made turnovers (one of them was on a good steal which he just couldn't hold onto -- should be stricken from the record) and Jamal gave up a ton of easy threes to Arenas.

Both have had their foibles, but both have clearly played very good games overall. Focus on the POSITIVES instead of the constant baiting.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

For 3!

Crowd chanting "MVP, MVP, MVP!!"


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

I think its time to let either chandler or curry try to put the nail in the coffin. This is a chance to give our young guys a chance to get experience to close out games and we have a decent lead so why not give them the ball down the stretch.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: ill tell u why your baby bulls are soft*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> yea they both are scoring well tonight
> but um they have zero foul shots!!!! zero!!!



give me a break.


why exactly do you spend so much time in here telling us why the bulls suck, are soft, etc.?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Tyson Chandler brings the ball down way too much. That's why he always loses the ball when he's taking it to the basket.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The three C's played very well tonight. Jamal, very solid!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: ill tell u why your baby bulls are soft*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> yea they both are scoring well tonight
> but um they have zero foul shots!!!! zero!!!


Uhh.

Curry is 4-6

Tyson is 1-3


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

3 double doubles....is Donyell in to get 1 more board?

DM gets one more board and that's 4 double doubles!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Tyson Chandler 17 points 14 rebounds
Eddy Curry 24 points 10 rebounds
Jamal Crawford 15 points 10 assists

DOUBLE DOUBLE for 3 players already...Remember 1...2..3 ????

Donyell 10 points 9 rebounds!!!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

curry has actually taken 6 and chandler has taken 3. and you obviously havent been lookin at the recap of every single play throught the game our else you would notice several offensive rebounds put back for dunks, and 1's and fouls. get your stuff straight


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

don't worry bout grizzo...typical devil's advocate...nothin of real importance to contribute


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Crow... it's what's for dinner!*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> that yall can predict the bulls to win
> when they really dont have an adv at any of the positions
> plus their record blows and they are in the east
> ...












Hungry? :laugh: Paper matchups are great, but if they were right all the time, nobody would watch


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Tyson Chandler 17 points 14 rebounds
> Eddy Curry 24 points 10 rebounds
> Jamal Crawford 15 points 10 assists
> ...



is there an echo or what????

:laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Marshall closing in on a triple-double. 10 points, 9 rebounds, 9 assists.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ill tell u why your baby bulls are soft*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> yea they both are scoring well tonight
> but um they have zero foul shots!!!! zero!!!


I thought this crap would be over after we annihilated the Raptors.....?



> just like all of yall predicted that u would at least be in the playoff race in the beg of the year..
> the raptors will win i guarantee it ( If not i wont come back in here and make fun of the bulls)


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Crow... it's what's for dinner!*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Hungry? :laugh: Paper matchups are great, but if they were right all the time, nobody would watch



LOL!!!

grizzo should be used to this by now

it seems like he's been eating a lot of crow lately.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Tyson Chandler brings the ball down way too much. That's why he always loses the ball when he's taking it to the basket.


I saw that same thing mentioned in the Sporting News...
they claimed it led to easy turnovers on Tyson's part when he does that.

he's gotta just put it right back up (if it's an offensive Reb that is)


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Well, Crawford is a better matchup against arenas....

The NBA is a game of Matchups. Why do you think we have this lineup out there tonight?

Crawford?
Marshall?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

CHANDLER IS UNSTOPABLE!!!!!!!

UNBULLIEVABLE!!!!

Double double for Donyell too...!!!!!


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

4 double doubles !!!!


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: ill tell u why your baby bulls are soft*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> yea they both are scoring well tonight
> but um they have zero foul shots!!!! zero!!!


Tore up the Warriors front court.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Arenas hitting some late 3's!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I saw this coming. They beat Detroit and Indy at home. Looked at us as an easy mark. We had turmoil earlier in the week and i had a feeling we would come together. We did. 

Funny Mikedc!!! Yep. Too bad GS doesn't play in the east isn't it! lol


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Wow for a contending team out West I am officially impressed. Good GOD Chandler and Curry just dominated officially. J-Rose ended up with 21 too. D-Marsh was 1 assist away from a Triple Double. J-Will had 9/3/3 but 4 turnovers is too much. Man right now we should package Jamal/Fizer/Hassell together and we could land somebody pretty damn good over the summer. Wow really impressed.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*my bad guys*

i was lookin at 3 pt attempts 
thats prob why they havent had any..:sigh: 

good win..this is why i like to bother yall..
becuz u guys have talent ( a little bit) but yet yall only play like a team maybe once every 2 weeks..
oh well though go celebrate the victory!!
im glad jcraw got too play -- hes the one thats gonna lead yall to the promise land ( i wish the lakers had him..)

Beers on me tonight.. bulls win and grizzo scores a career high in the nbdl!!!
:cheers:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> Arenas hitting some late 3's!


when they don't count neither change the flow of the game..The good part is when we had to keep him off..we did a nice job..


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

From the box score, this looks like one of the best Bulls' games of the year, and it is televised on DirectTV ....

:devil:  :devil:  :devil:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Marshall 1 assist away from a triple double... damn everyone played great tonight... except Jay had WAY too many turnovers in the 4th


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

A lot of people thought that Curry and Chandler would struggle tonight because the warriors have a good front line, but they did extremely well against solid competition. Could curry be turning the corner too?

EC - 24pts, 10rb 34minutes

TC - 23pts, 14rb, 3ast, 40minutes


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Marshall 1 assist away from a triple double... damn everyone played great tonight... except Jay had WAY too many turnovers in the 4th



LOL...a great game like this and everyone has to point out that Jay had too many tos in the 4th.


I get the point!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: my bad guys*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> i was lookin at 3 pt attempts
> thats prob why they havent had any..:sigh:
> 
> ...


Nice post! Graciousness is a good trait. For the show of humility we'll even ignore the "a little bit" comment and postpone the long-planned tar-and-feathering until after the next loss


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*jwill for 8th man of the year!!*

hes comin off the bench where he belongs


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: jwill for 8th man of the year!!*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> hes comin off the bench where he belongs


LOL


----------



## PrimeTime (Jan 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PrimeTime</b>!
> Tonight, given the match-ups of both teams:
> 
> **Eddy Curry will have a MONSTER game
> ...


I was right on target!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

All in all, a great win. Too bad we waited until we only have 20 games left to try Yell at the 3 :|

Also nice to see that we came out inspired and playing hard after our latest blowup.

But best of all was the fact that we pounded the ball inside to BOTH Tyson and Eddy and they dominated. I truly want this kind of shot distribution to be our model.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*ok*

get the counter out..
how many people are gonna say that this was eddys break out game
and that the league should be scared..


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> wtf crawford is even to arenas lmao. it'll be close for the first half and than warriors win.


you know the truth really does hurt  

but I wasnt totally accurate I shouldve said advantage jamal 

15pts and 10 asissts


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> I was right on target!



Pretty good...

:yes:


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: ok*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> get the counter out..
> how many people are gonna say that this was eddys break out game
> and that the league should be scared..


This was eddys break out game, the league better be scared cuz EDDY IS COMING!!!!(scary background music)


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*look*

i can go back to the last game
where jamal played bad and yall were like trade him!!!
haha make up your mind


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Gloriously orgasmic.  I'm in love.  Thanks Bill for finally playing a big 3 with BOTH TC & EC, it's about time.  All is forgiven.  I like the way Rose looked to assist first and got his points after the inside pounding was well established.  10 assists for JC; great job! 

Pound the snot out of them!!!!!!!

Warriors, consider yourselves spanked(and snotless) :laugh: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> ONLY If Curry and Chandler step up can we win this.


I guess I did OK too...


:grinning:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: jwill for 8th man of the year!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL


I'll take the bait.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Does it surprise anyone that we have argubly one of the best games for this season when we put a shooter on the floor instead of Brick Hassel? Furthermore, Rose wasn't shooting the ball at all. I am convinced that this team would be further along if we can get rid of Rose for a pure shooter because Rose is really a ballhog. At the end of the 3rd quarter, did anyone pay attention to Rose hogging the ball and trying to pad his stat. Our lead was cut to 14 at the end of the 3rd and beginning of the 4th because Rose hogged the ball too much.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: look*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> i can go back to the last game
> where jamal played bad and yall were like trade him!!!
> haha make up your mind


You're a baka. Go back to the Wizards board because your opinion is worthless over here. Congratulation, you're officially on my ignore list.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Does it surprise anyone that we have argubly one of the best games for this season when we put a shooter on the floor instead of Brick Hassel? Furthermore, Rose wasn't shooting the ball at all. I am convinced that this team would be further along if we can get rid of Rose for a pure shooter because Rose is really a ballhog. At the end of the 3rd quarter, did anyone pay attention to Rose hogging the ball and trying to pad his stat. Our lead was cut to 14 at the end of the 3rd and beginning of the 4th because Rose hogged the ball too much.


Rose had 7 assists and two steals. If Jalen plays this type of game and only go for his points when the games on the line, this team will be much better. I have no problem with Jalens game tonght.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jalen had a good game, but he still Complained to the refs at one point Golden State almost had a fast break cause he stayed complaining to the ref on the other side, and he did take a couple of crazy shots in the fourth lol but he did good, nice game i wish Donyell would have had that triple double though.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> At the end of the 3rd quarter, did anyone pay attention to Rose hogging the ball and trying to pad his stat. Our lead was cut to 14 at the end of the 3rd and beginning of the 4th because Rose hogged the ball too much.


Yeah, I noticed that.... in fact I pointed it out . He didn't get out of hand this time though. He strayed away from the gameplan somewhat, and if the game had been closer, we would have lost because of him.

Like I said before, JALEN ROSE CAN MAKE OR BREAK THIS TEAM.

:yes:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Does it surprise anyone that we have argubly one of the best games for this season when we put a shooter on the floor instead of Brick Hassel? Furthermore, Rose wasn't shooting the ball at all. I am convinced that this team would be further along if we can get rid of Rose for a pure shooter because Rose is really a ballhog. At the end of the 3rd quarter, did anyone pay attention to Rose hogging the ball and trying to pad his stat. Our lead was cut to 14 at the end of the 3rd and beginning of the 4th because Rose hogged the ball too much.


What pure shooters are actually team leaders?
Allen Houston
Wally Sczerbiak
Shane Battier
Wesley Person
Pedrag Stojakovic
Mike Miller
Steve Smith
ummmm...NO

Get rid of Rose, and the team would have 10 wins by now.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> 
> What pure shooters are actually team leaders?
> ...


Well Allen Houston at one time was a very good leader for the Knicks he Beat Miami in playoffs a couple of times alone, also he is a very dangerous player in the fourth, but the others dont fit in as team leaders yet, a couple of those guys are still pretty young


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I like the 10 seconds of Bulls highlights TNT showed, but Curry looks ferocious!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> 
> What pure shooters are actually team leaders?
> ...


Do you call complaing to the refs leadership? You led by example and not by your mouth. If I were Krause I would do Rose for Peja and a first rounder if it were offered on the table. Heck, I would do Rose for Wally right now. The bottom line is that this team still needs shooters and we have none. This game is a fluke because everyone was on a hot streak. Look what happened when everyone hits their shot. This game is a harbinger of things to come when you have pure shooters on this team.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

I like Rose's game very much... I just don't like some of his tendencies. He's too good of a player to just let go, unless you get someone like Ray Allen or micheal finley... I just wish he would make better decisions.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

*Re: jwill for 8th man of the year!!*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> hes comin off the bench where he belongs


Don't sell him short. He's a rich man's Boykins.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> 
> Jay plays well, we win. OR if Jamal has his career game (complete with either five 3's or 10 assists) we win.


I predicted Jamal's first double digit assist game. I deserve a cookie!

Four bulls with double-doubles, Marshall one assist short of a triple double. If Marshall wants to play like that every night he can be my 3 of the future, he did EVERYTHING I could ever want from a 3. Eddy Curry, just un-bull-ievable out there, Tyson was no slouch at all either bringing it to them with a vengeance. A lot of people discredit the Bulls, they laugh at Krause, they point to Jay floundering here, but we have brilliant flashes. Youth shows you what they can do, experience brings consistency. When Curry puts up 24 a game and Chandler pulls down 14 rebounds, while Jamal (or Jay) throws out 10 dimes and Marshall comes an assist short of a triple double, all of these happening consistently, we could be the best team ever.

I see it happening. The beauty of this win is Jalen Rose and Donyell Marshall didn't win this game for us (IE it wasn't veterans) it was the kids scoring 47 on 20-32 shooting with 24 rebounds and 6 blocks.

        

Happy days!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I'm just glad we didn't trade Eddy, cuz he is turning into a monster. He is actually showing fire and emotion!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> 
> 
> I predicted Jamal's first double digit assist game. I deserve a cookie!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> I'm just glad we didn't trade Eddy, cuz he is turning into a monster. He is actually showing fire and emotion!


yeah, true

after he dunked that ball on Foyle did you see the fire in him... I have never seen him scream like that after a dunk... he had a "Tyson Moment"


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Until someone else steps up to lead, Rose is untouchable except for players like Kobe, TMac, etc..

Besides, "flawed" leaders add to the flavor. See Allen Iverson and Jason (former wife-beater) Kidd.

Rose may be a little too public about his charities and community work, but he is doing a lot. That is good leadership, too.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kid Crawford</b>!
> I'm just glad we didn't trade Eddy, cuz he is turning into a monster. He is actually showing fire and emotion!


I loved seeing the tnt highlites with him screaming after a dunk, this is the attitude most of us have thought that eddy needed all year. Seriously, if he can play under control and not get into foul trouble he coule be the most dominating offensive center in the eastern conference right now. maybe even the 2nd most dominating in the nba.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh yeah, don't forget Michael "I cheat on my wife and am a gambling addict" Jordan. But Jordan can never do wrong. Ask OJ.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Oh yeah, don't forget Michael "I cheat on my wife and am a gambling addict" Jordan. But Jordan can never do wrong. Ask OJ.


Give it a break. There is no comparision to MJ and OJ.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Give it a break. There is no comparision to MJ and OJ.


oj and mj must be compared and always will be because in the alphabet M and O are linked together by the letter N.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Give it a break. There is no comparision to MJ and OJ.


One of the greatest running backs of all time and one of the greatest shooting guards of all time? Heisman winner and college basketball player of the year? The former record-holder of career rushing yards (when the hash marks were even wider apart) and the career scoreing average leader? USC and UNC? Well, both were actors, too.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> 
> One of the greatest running backs of all time and one of the greatest shooting guards of all time? Heisman winner and college basketball player of the year? The former record-holder of career rushing yards (when the hash marks were even wider apart) and the career scoreing average leader? USC and UNC? Well, both were actors, too.


Difference is Jordan never killed his wife damnit lol leave MJ alone, hes done alot for Chicago.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah, and so has Mayor Daley, but I don't see people sainting him.


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> Difference is Jordan never killed his wife damnit lol leave MJ alone, hes done alot for Chicago.


Wait a second...

Now it's all becoming a lot clearer to me...

OJ was acquitted, the jury believed him, maybe he *isn't* guilty?

MJ was playing baseball at the time of the murders, and the NBA Finals were going on, so MJ was pretty much out of the spotlight... OJ flew to CHICAGO the night of the murders...

MJ KILLED RON AND NICOLE TO PAY OFF HIS GAMBLING DEBTS... OJ must have been kicking MJ's *** on the golf course... 

I hope the police never find out... MJ's not a Bull any more, but I don't want him to go to prison...


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Please get off this subject... I hate talking about murders and stuff.......


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

YAHOOO!!! I am hyped up!! I just got back from the game. I got to take pictures with Pax and one w/ Norm Van Lier before the game!!! I was at mid-court 9th row!!! During a time-out in the 3rd or 4th quarter, my friend and I were standing up waving for T-shirts and I saw Fizer looking up at us because we were so loud. I waved at him and gave him 2 thumbs up, he smiled and waved back!! It was great!!! Tyson and Eddy were IncrediBULLS!!!
I enjoyed myself highly!!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

It's always nice when a professional athlete recognizes and acknowledges a complete stranger, excluding hecklers.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> It's always nice when a professional athlete recognizes and acknowledges a complete stranger, excluding hecklers.


Its the least they can do, i sat court side a week ago and tyson waved and winked at me, but that damn ticket costed 90 bucks so that is the least they can do damnit


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> Its the least they can do, i sat court side a week ago and tyson waved and winked at me, but that damn ticket costed 90 bucks so that is the least they can do damnit


Yeah they should acknowledge the fans. I got my tickets for FREE!!! My father in-law got it through work and knew how much of a die-hard I am!!! this is only the 2nd time I sat this close, the last one was vs. Denver in Feb and they were free as well. I'm too poor to dish out $85 for tickets. I usually sit at nose bleed section for $10. All the games except 1, I've been to this season have been WINS and I went to one in the pre-season which was also a WIN. I went to the Rocket game, Super Bowl Sunday too!! Too bad I can't afford season tickets!!!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah they should acknowledge the fans. I got my tickets for FREE!!! My father in-law got it through work and knew how much of a die-hard I am!!! this is only the 2nd time I sat this close, the last one was vs. Denver in Feb and they were free as well. I'm too poor to dish out $85 for tickets. I usually sit at nose bleed section for $10. All the games except 1, I've been to this season have been WINS and I went to one in the pre-season which was also a WIN. I went to the Rocket game, Super Bowl Sunday too!! Too bad I can't afford season tickets!!!


hehe me 2 my brother gets the tickets from work also, i cant afford 90 dollar tickets but hey thats how much they cost where i sat so still they should wave damnit lol.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

How come they always diss the Bulls on TNT? No matter what we do, they never give us credit. It's annoying.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Yeah, but just watch how they change their attitudes when we start winning again.

It's really just Barkley. Kenny Smith is cool though.

:yes:


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> Yeah, but just watch how they change their attitudes when we start winning again.
> 
> It's really just Barkley. Kenny Smith is cool though.
> ...


When EJ said the amount of games that were played tonight Barkley corrected him and he didn't count the Bulls/Warriors games a s agame! What an *******!!! Then EJ said yes, Bulls/Warriors game was a game tonight! I can't stand Barkley anymore! He has a personal vendetta against the Bulls. He is so obnoxious w/ his comments! I was hoping to hear some props for Eddy and Tyson but none came! They just showed the Western conf. standings right after the highlights from the Bulls game!
TNT has lost all my respect. Don't they know what a HUGE fan base Chicago has?/? They should not try and shoot themselves on the foot. I cannot wait til the day comes when the Bulls dominate again! I want to see Barkley cry like a baby LIVE on TNT!! He should kiss a real bull's (the animal) *** when it happens!!! And I want to tape that TNT show and watch it over and over.


----------



## Air (Mar 3, 2003)

Well, that was one of the best games I've seen by the Bulls in a real long time. Probably the best since the butt-kicking they gave the Nets in Chicago early in the season. 

What you all saw tonight from Curry and Chandler is just a small sample of what I believe you will see for many years to come. Having two guys who can score in the paint opens up a ton of opportunities for the perimeter players. 

Games like this can only greatly boost the confidence of Chandler and Curry - and when you combine talent, confidence, and effort, you end up with two very good NBA big men. And with good big men in the East being slim pickings, this is a good sign for next year. The more I watch Chandler, the more I'm convinced he's not the next Kevin Garnett, but the next Jermaine O'Neal. 

I still would like to see a shooting guard added if Marshall is going to come off the bench next year (with Rose moving to SF), OR, if Marshall is going to be a starter, then I would like to see a really solid bench player who can give you 10-14 points a game added. A trade? The draft? A Free Agent? I guess wait and see. 

Dillybar Bagaric was activated yesterday ....... My Lord, WHY?? Do the Bulls have to fulfill a quota that requires having at least one ugly plodding stiff on the roster? :grinning:


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

the warriors were right for the pickens. and the bulls after a bad week were ready to take it out on someone else besides themselves. i'm just mad i didn't get to see it .but it all set up nicley G/S was full of themselves after a stretch of wins.and it seems chicago came out swinging for the 1st rd k.o.nice way to start the game.did we just see future? as for the PG spot krause and cartwright should honor there word and give jamal a real shot.and not yank him after 1 bad game or whatever reason the staff will come up with to get williams in there.he was promised a fair shot at the PG spot.and they should give him the rest of these games to see what we got.now comes the hard part who to keep if things can't be worked out.alot of people will think jay but didn't the cavs trade kevin johnson and keep mark price.so anything is possible.and it worked out for both.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Its NOT just TNT or Barkley*



> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> 
> 
> When EJ said the amount of games that were played tonight Barkley corrected him and he didn't count the Bulls/Warriors games a s agame! What an *******!!! Then EJ said yes, Bulls/Warriors game was a game tonight! I can't stand Barkley anymore! He has a personal vendetta against the Bulls. He is so obnoxious w/ his comments! I was hoping to hear some props for Eddy and Tyson but none came! They just showed the Western conf. standings right after the highlights from the Bulls game!
> TNT has lost all my respect. Don't they know what a HUGE fan base Chicago has?/? They should not try and shoot themselves on the foot. I cannot wait til the day comes when the Bulls dominate again! I want to see Barkley cry like a baby LIVE on TNT!! He should kiss a real bull's (the animal) *** when it happens!!! And I want to tape that TNT show and watch it over and over.


I watched ESPN waiting for highlights(as this was the ONLY game so far this year that was NOT televised on DIRECTTV!!! ) NO highlights...just gave stats for curry and chandler, which were in themselves pretty impressive....EVEN NBA.TV did not give highlights...just san antonio and new jersey and the second game on tnt highlights...no respect for this bulls team, however, the warriors ARE, or WERE 30-30....THATS respectable for THAT franchise and IF I were a warriors fan, I would be HIGHLY pissed!!!:upset:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

All you can say is wow on that performance.


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

The one game I've waited to see for two years now and it's not televised for those of us who do not currently reside in the Chicagoland area! Damn! The game sounded like it was amazing, sure hate i had to miss it. :upset:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: to me this game is about rebounding*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> if the bulls can hold their own on the boards they win , they dont and they lose
> 
> i want to see bags get some time in this ...meaningful minutes not garbage time and see what he can do against a big,pyhsical good front line that isn't chalked full of scorers (sans jamison)


i hit this 1 on the heaD 

REBOUNDS BULLS 47-36 WARRIORS


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

How was my main man Earl tonight?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Can't believe I missed the game. 3 games last night and league pass couldn't show them all? LAME!!!

So...is anyone else kind of mad that Marshall hasn't played SF at all this season prior to last night? I mean, that's what we've all been saying. Ditch Hassell and play Marshall at the 3 like he did in Utah. Let's not think of other close games we may have won.

So - how did he look playing there?

Did the team keep their compsure during GS's run? I know they won but how was the body language and focus?

A shorter rotation w/ starters playing most of the minutes seemed to work. 

Is Bill learning?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> So - how did [Marshall] look playing there?


Donyell looked good. One trouble spot I noticed: We were having troubles with our transition D. Jamerson got a couple of very, very easy run outs. Usually Hassell would be one of the guys getting back, and with the bigger lineup, it's going to take more hustle from Rose and Marshall. If they are up to it, looks good to me.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> Did the team keep their compsure during GS's run? I know they won but how was the body language and focus?



They kept their composure pretty good, but almost lost it when Rose started bricking it up during the run GS went on.

After GS got close, we went back to the game plan (inside to the bigs) and blew them out.

Body language was great, and communication was good. BC did a decent job in his rotations too, IMO.

Hassel played a good game too.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Oh...


Also, Rose got a no call on a foul and pouted to the officials, and barely got back on defense to find his man.... but he only did that once this time. 

Johnny Kerr said " just get back on defense Jalen !!"


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Oh and Jalen also hit a couple of big shots in a row to stop a GS run. but we don't talk about that do we, just how he complains to the refs and misses shots. I forgot.


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

Good win for the Bulls. Warriors came out flat(which was what I expected) and got trounced on the road.

They had no answer for the Chandler/Curry combo inside, and Donyell always plays Jamison well.

I really like the Bulls' squad a lot, just need some time to grow.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

From Eric Musselman
"Their two young guys were phenomenal tonight. They set the pace. They ran the floor hard and got early post-position."


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> Oh and Jalen also hit a couple of big shots in a row to stop a GS run. but we don't talk about that do we, just how he complains to the refs and misses shots. I forgot.



yep i agree, jalen closed the game out for us and closed the coffin on golden state.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

And now for the Clippers *without* Elton Brand:

3/7: The Clippers placed forward Elton Brand on the injured list with a stress fracture in his left leg; activated forward Tremaine Fowlkes from the injured list.

Odom's missed their last two games with a sprained ankle and is questionable for Friday's game in Boston. Dooling's also on the injured list.

Gotta feel for Clipper fans who thought they had something special brewing but have had to watch it all fall apart this season.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> Oh and Jalen also hit a couple of big shots in a row to stop a GS run. but we don't talk about that do we, just how he complains to the refs and misses shots. I forgot.



Actually, I do talk about the key shots that Jalen makes. Check some of my past posts. Personally, I like Jalen's game very much... I just have a problem with some of his shot selection and the fact that he'd rather argue with the refs than get back on defense. That's something a veteran is supposed to know, and that's not setting a good example to our young guys.

If you watch the same Jalen I watch, I'm sure you would agree.

I like Jalen, but I guess YOU approve of players taking ill advised shots, and taking us out of our offense.


----------

